

Elastic Search-powered news feed: How it's built - chrisamccoy
http://chrisamccoy.com/architecture-details-of-the-news-feed

======
chrisamccoy
Here's an insight of 10-person team building a newsfeed powered by elastic
search. Still in the 2nd inning.

